# Question about RV paint code.



## rddog8691 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wondering if anyone knows the location of a paint code for a 1996 Fleetwood Bounder. I need to replace a baggage door and want to try to paint it to match the rest of the doors. The coach has that classic 90's bounder tan color on the bottom 2/3rd. Any info would help.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 12, 2009)

Re: Question about RV paint code.

Not sure where it may be located, however, when I needed to find the right paint color for my ole 89 Winn Chieftain, I contacted the Winnebago factory and they provided me the exact name/mix for both colors of my unit.  Went to a DuPont paint shop in Indy and they matched it perfectly.....


----------



## utmtman (Oct 12, 2009)

Re: Question about RV paint code.

It should be part of your vehicles vin code.  And any dealer or body shop worth their name should be able to look it up for you from the vin if you cannot get it from a factory.


----------



## rddog8691 (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Question about RV paint code.

I sent Fleetwood an email today hopefully they will be able to give me the info. I would hate to have to repaint the entire bottom of my coach.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Question about RV paint code.

hello John even if Fleetwood does not reply with the paint code and any reputable body shop should be able to match the color. John if you have a problem PM me and I have  a phone # to the parts office.BTW it looks like it is the same color as mine on my Southwind.


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Question about RV paint code.

The paint code should be in the closet on a sticker or call Fleetwood as they may never respond to an e mail.  You should understand also that the paint will not match exactly.  Thirteen year old faded and weathered paint will not look like the new paint on the basement door.  Just my twenty years of paint and body experience and of course, just my opinion.


----------

